# Challenge coin holders



## PASs (Mar 25, 2011)

Started making some holders and displays for military challenge coins.
At first they were all done with RAS and router. Then started using the lathe to make some.
For more information just google 'pndswipes'...I'm the only hit you'll get.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those are pretty cool


----------



## Hoyett (Apr 7, 2009)

Quite nice.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool idea.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a great idea. One because it looks and seems to fit very well, but also I am a wildland firefighter and we also have challenge coins and that would be great to keep it in more a keeps safe place or even a gift for someone I work with. Thanks.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*WOW,those are beautifull :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I am starting a similar project making tea lights and with your idea I can see some options already. :thumbsup:


----------

